# how to wash car



## boyabouttown (Mar 3, 2013)

up to 2 weeks ago i had never washed a car in my life (47 years) not even took a car to a car wash. so after buying a tt thought i had better start looking after it, washed and polished it 2 weeks ago and washed again last week but a day later theres what looks like dried big mucky raindrops all over it. i'm obviously doing summat wrong, i hosed it down, shampoo in water, washed with a furry mitten thing and rinsed with hose pipe. looks shit a day later. what should i be doing.


----------



## migzy_1 (Mar 10, 2013)

1. Cleaned the alloys with Valet PRO Bilberry Wheel Cleaner
2. Washed with Autoglym Bodywork Shampoo conditioner, using the 2 bucket method.
3. Rinsed and dried using Meguiar's Water Magnet Drying Towel, they're really good.
4. Polished with some Autoglym Polish, not the super resin, the normal one.
5. Left for half and hour.
6. Alloys polished off with Poorboys Wheel Sealant
7. Autoglym buffed off using microfibre towels
8. Layered with a light touching of Bilt Hamber Auto/Car Balm 250g Sealant/Wax Body Metal Chrome
9. Left another 20 minutes
10. Finally Bilt hammer buffed off with some Kent Microfibre Towels.

do all that and it should look lovely jubbly


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

boyabouttown said:


> up to 2 weeks ago i had never washed a car in my life (47 years) not even took a car to a car wash. so after buying a tt thought i had better start looking after it, washed and polished it 2 weeks ago and washed again last week but a day later theres what looks like dried big mucky raindrops all over it. i'm obviously doing summat wrong, i hosed it down, shampoo in water, washed with a furry mitten thing and rinsed with hose pipe. looks shit a day later. what should i be doing.


I'm assuming you're not using the "two bucket method"? Get one bucket with the water + car shampoo in, another with clean water, then soap up your "furry mitten thing", clean a bit of the car, rinse the mitten in the clean water, then put it back in the soap bucket to soap up again and repeat - this way you're not putting dirty water back on the car.

Once you're done washing also try and dry it if you can - the meguiars super drying thing mentioned above is really good


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

migzy_1 said:


> 1. Cleaned the alloys with Valet PRO Bilberry Wheel Cleaner
> 2. Washed with Autoglym Bodywork Shampoo conditioner, using the 2 bucket method.
> 3. Rinsed and dried using Meguiar's Water Magnet Drying Towel, they're really good.
> 4. Polished with some Autoglym Polish, not the super resin, the normal one.
> ...


Haha. Brilliant.

Now.. If you haven't got three weeks in witch to do all the above for one clean..

In reality mate all you need is a little big of time and the right stuff.

Personally I prefer to give my cars a clean like the above just once every 2 or three months. The idea behind doing such a good clean is that your not just cleaning, your protecting. And that means that when you next come to quickly was the car.. The muck will fall away easily and create for a much more friendly clean.

Here is what I would do. 
Find your self into the depths of the show and shine action and find your self some decent methods, products and equipment (fibbers etc) 
You will need to look up the term "clay" and use it as soon as possible! And you will need to get your head down and do one really good clean of the car. 
That to me would mean 
Wash, clay, paint regenerate, protect (wax) and buff.

Provided you have taken the time to give it a good clean once.. When you next come to clean her your life will be much easier.
All you will need is plain luke warm water with no soap in it!!! (There is no need.. These soaps are usually just full of salt and do more harm than good) 
Then dry it carefully with fibers or squeegees and then protect with a good beginners liquid wax.

For a good few years I have been using maguires. Brilliant stuff but more recently I have found my self using ice liquid wax again..

I think what your doing wrong is A, not washing it properly, and B, not doing the appropriate after care.

It does take time but I find once you have taken the initial leap, everything becomes a lot Easier


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

Without getting into the whole detailing thing, it looks like the main thing you missed in your wash was to dry the car after you'd rinsed it. This will leave water marks all over the car and is probably why it's looking rubbish now


----------



## boyabouttown (Mar 3, 2013)

thanks for the replies fellas, suppose i shall have to buy another bucket. didn't realise washing a car could be so in depth.


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

two buckets is going too far, my car looks gleaming all the time and i use one bucket! Use a wool mit, a soft drying towel, wax pads and buff with a clean microfibre cloth. Buy some decent products from Halfords (3 for 2 deals) and you will be just fine.


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

Buying another bucket is too far, lol, heard it all now.


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

Guzi said:


> two buckets is going too far, my car looks gleaming all the time and i use one bucket! Use a wool mit, a soft drying towel, wax pads and buff with a clean microfibre cloth. Buy some decent products from Halfords (3 for 2 deals) and you will be just fine.


What the feck are you on chap? Two bucket method is proven to prevent scratches and swirl marks.

OP do yourself a favour and don't listen to this goon.

You want to get the best from your paint and the way to do that is to start a fresh. There's plenty of info on here, and a lot more on www.detailingworld.co.uk

Get yourself on and learn a few basics, build up an arsenal of products and have a lifetime of (paintwork) satisfaction.

J


----------



## D4n91 (Apr 9, 2013)

J•RED said:


> Guzi said:
> 
> 
> > two buckets is going too far, my car looks gleaming all the time and i use one bucket! Use a wool mit, a soft drying towel, wax pads and buff with a clean microfibre cloth. Buy some decent products from Halfords (3 for 2 deals) and you will be just fine.
> ...


+1 listen to this chap and you won't go far wrong......detailing world is a great forum with a helpful bunch of people on to


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

As said above.. the 2 bucket method is a god send and really not much fuss once you get in the habit of it.
Paint is a lot softer these days despite all the hype. Black cars can look awful in the sunshine if they haven't been looked after properly.
2 buckets, one with your soapy water, one with warm clean water, a furry mitt and a couple of large microfiber drying towels. That's all you need as a minimum starter set up. You might want to buy a wheel brush if you have really grubby wheels. I just use a microfiber sponge and soapy water as my wheels are easy to clean.

You'll soon get the hang of it and its very satisfying when you get it right


----------



## boyabouttown (Mar 3, 2013)

did a normal wash with 2 buckets and dried car off after rinsing and looks spot on. will have a look at getting a detailing kit next. there is a nast scuff on one of the headlights, is there any way of removing this.
thanks for all the replies and help.


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

im gonna be honest unless its a stunning day (not too hot) which would allow me to properly concentrate on washing it, I have been known to just rinse off the car, use car wash in one bucket of warm water, give the car a once over and then rinse down ....

however if I am doing the whole shebang, I have been known the spend 5 hours washing it .....

tad annoying when it rains in the night [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] but good if I can get pics done before hand :mrgreen:

When smurfs out of audi tomorrow and shes had her springs put on etc ill be washing it and taking loads of pics  
watch this space .... 8)


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

boyabouttown said:


> did a normal wash with 2 buckets and dried car off after rinsing and looks spot on. will have a look at getting a detailing kit next. there is a nast scuff on one of the headlights, is there any way of removing this.
> thanks for all the replies and help.


Depends on how deep the scratches are mate..do a search for a headlight restoration kit, there's a few out there 
If its heavily scratched might be better off sourcing a secondhand headlight.


----------



## Snappy79 (Dec 23, 2012)

1 - weel cleaner. E.g (Sonax, IronX etc)
2 - foam, do not let dry on the paint
3 - clean with water hose
4 - Mechanical wash 1-2 panels at one go. Start with the roof, and go down. (wash mit etc)
5 - clean with water hose. 
6 - use quick detailing spray with meguires towel. 
Detailing spray: Meguires has a good one. Turtle also have a pretty okay one.

Let the car alone for 15 min. And drive away.


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

boyabouttown said:


> did a normal wash with 2 buckets and dried car off after rinsing and looks spot on. will have a look at getting a detailing kit next. there is a nast scuff on one of the headlights, is there any way of removing this.
> thanks for all the replies and help.


Some scuffs on the plastic lens can be wet sanded out using 2500 grit and then polish with a good cutting polish


----------

